# hissing from tweeters please help



## rxzoco (Aug 14, 2014)

*hissing from tweeters please help $20 on whoever can help me solve the problem!!!*

$20 on whoever can help me solve the problem!!! 
ill paypal you the money ideas please that can solve the hissing noise! 

i did a full sound system on my porsche cayenne zero hissing no engine whine nothing

i dont get why this one has hissing noise thanks please help!! 
also i tried a zapco amp for speakers it was so clear but caused engine whine 
i also try using a 800\4 alpine digital amp still has hissing noise 

please help

hello guys
i am having a issue i have a 2004 sl55
i did a full sound system on it
and the tweeters are having a hissing noise from tweeters when car is idle
there is no hissing noise when car is just ignition on

i have 3 way focal krx3 for the fronts
powered by phoenix gold ti 1000\4

very thick monster cable rca

subwoofer 13" w5 shallow

powerd by a jl audio 500\1

with the new pioneer double din

with a monster cap

i have tried gounding it on battery to see what happens makes a worse hissing noise

now im using the ground near the pse pump which is a very firm ground

i have check rca speaker wire everything is monster cable

any idea? i even put a isolator ground loop still hissing

when i rev it no engine noise just hiss

please someone help should i ground it better i even try grounding the rca makes it worse

please help

sorry for poor english it is my 3rd language please help!!!


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

look into relocating the stock hu ground. Sounds like a ground loop,


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Does the hissing noise get louder when the volume is turned up?

Does the hissing get softer when turning the gain down?


----------



## Airforceyooper (Sep 22, 2005)

gain set too high? Too crappy of a signal coming form the HU? try a line driver, crank it to max output, roughly 8 or 9 volts, then turn the gain on your amp all the way down. 

No need for your $20. Put it toward the line driver. Pac Audio PDLC21.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Check that amp chassis' are not grounded to vehicle metal.
Ground HU locally.
Double check main amp ground and test for voltage drop.
Make sure RCAs are not grounding out to vehicle metal anywhere.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

No noise when the car is on, but not running, correct? When the car is running, there is hiss, but it's not RPM dependent? Are you certain the hiss only comes from the tweeters? Sometimes noise comes in on certain frequencies, so it may sound worse with the tweeters, but may also be coming through the other speakers. Carefully listen to all other speakers to see if they also have noise, even if it's slight noise it could be the same problem. This will help isolate the problem to certain channels, making the problem easier to solve.

As mentioned, does turning the gain down help? What tweeters are you running? If they have a very high sensitivity and the gain is a bit too high, that could be the issue. 

There are several things it could be, but I think you need to verify how many channels are having problems with 100% certainty before you start pulling things apart.


----------



## rxzoco (Aug 14, 2014)

@minisq the hissing noise is standard hiss when music is off. but when i pause the song if i put volume to 30 of course the hissing becomes louder . 

i already try dissconnecting the rca to see if its the rca still hissing noise..


----------



## rxzoco (Aug 14, 2014)

@air force yooper my gains are actually not high at all . maybe 25%? 

@ gi joe 

correct no noise when car is not running. only when car is running has hiss. 
yes positive that its on tweeters . because i mounted it on pillar with pod and its very close i can hear from tweeters hiss . gains are low. i have the 3 way focal krx3 the yellow focal tweeters . 

im started to think maybe its my deck? or my cap can possibly be bad?? 

please any more info can help thank you. i will try to replace my other double din to see if there is hiss. or even replace my cap.


----------



## 77'cj7 (Apr 21, 2008)

If the hiss is still present with the rca's unplugged from the amplifier, it is absolutely not coming from the Head Unit.


----------



## rxzoco (Aug 14, 2014)

77'cj7 said:


> If the hiss is still present with the rca's unplugged from the amplifier, it is absolutely not coming from the Head Unit.


hmmm what do you think the problem might be? bad cap?


----------



## 77'cj7 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't know if a cap can cause a noise issue, I've never used them. You can try disconnecting and bypassing the cap, if noise is gone, issue found. 

The key to troubleshooting is minimizing components. With your rca's unplugged at the amp, you are down to just the amp, speakers, power wiring, speaker wiring and capacitor. I would certainly try removing the cap as the next step. 

Chris


----------



## rxzoco (Aug 14, 2014)

77'cj7 said:


> If the hiss is still present with the rca's unplugged from the amplifier, it is absolutely not coming from the Head Unit.





77'cj7 said:


> I don't know if a cap can cause a noise issue, I've never used them. You can try disconnecting and bypassing the cap, if noise is gone, issue found.
> 
> The key to troubleshooting is minimizing components. With your rca's unplugged at the amp, you are down to just the amp, speakers, power wiring, and capacitor. I would certainly try removing the cap as the next step.
> 
> Chris


thanks i will try that and see what happens. =\


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Did you ever resolve the hissing issue? If so, what was the remedy?


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

I bet it was crossover close to power wiring


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

ImK'ed said:


> I bet it was crossover close to power wiring


I've had this issue before. It was a bit frustrating trying to narrow it down.


----------

